# computer doesn't power down

## fotisaueb

Hi there although I have installed acpi with acpid running and kernel has the local apic and ipapic compiled when I run

shutdown -h now computer doesn't turn off. Monitor and hard disks turn off but fans leds etc are still on.

Any solutions to this problem. Computer is a Sony vaio laptop.

Thanx in advance

----------

## gtr-xu1

Any power related stuff in the BIOS setup when you first boot?

Maybe ACPI is disabled there or its using APM stuff.

----------

## fotisaueb

Is there a way to find out if my laptop uses APM or ACPI i'm almost sure that it uses ACPI but I want to see it by my own eyes. :Wink: 

Apart from this all other ACPI functions work great battery indicator ,temperature cpu-throttling etc the only problem is that I cant turn it offf

----------

## syg00

Try using "poweroff" instead of the shutdown (no parms).

----------

## gtr-xu1

very interesting - anything in /var/log/messages that relates to your error.

What happens when you use reboot?

----------

## mamac

Hi,

I have almost the same problem on my two linux boxes (laptop and desktop). When I ask KDE to shutdown the computer, every services stop but the screen states :

```

Power down.

```

and stay like this if I don't push the button to turn off the box.

I don't know what I have to setup to have a complete shudown...

----------

## Apetrini

I have the same problem too.

My vaio is vgn-a215m.

On kernel 2.6.11+ my vaio shutdown correctly, but i upgraded bios and now it doesn't shutdown. I try kernel 2.6.13 too.

Someone know where I can donwload acpi driver separately from kernel sources? 

P.s. sorry for my really bad english

----------

## mamac

Hi,

For me, it was a wrong setting in kernel's config.

----------

## seank

 *jean-marc.beaune wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> For me, it was a wrong setting in kernel's config.

 

Exactly what options did you change?

----------

## mamac

Sorry, I did this a while ago, I don't remember  :Embarassed: 

Obviously it was related to ACPI or/and power management...

----------

## Apetrini

OK. I solved!!!

You MUST disabled 

```
local apic support
```

 support in your kernel. Only so you can shutdown correctly...

----------

## jmk

I'm also unlucky in shutdown with my Sony Vaio.   :Sad: 

I have ACPI and APM enabled.

I've tried to disable local apic support.

Still no luck and nothing in the log as far as I can tell.

The strange thing is that it used to poweroff fine. 

As far as I can remember it gave up powering down properly sometime after I installed dbus, hald and ivman.

Any thoughts?

----------

## jmk

Anyone?

----------

## cerebrum

Enable only ACPI support! Disable APM ASAP!  :Mad: 

----------

## jmk

 *cerebrum wrote:*   

> Enable only ACPI support! Disable APM ASAP! 

 

I've tried that last night with no luck.   :Sad: 

Is ACPI and APM mutually exlusive? This stuff isn't my strong side.

----------

## cerebrum

Don't know more exactly - but i know one: need use ACPI w/o APM support!

And one more - are turned on support AC battary in ACPI part?

----------

## jmk

I thought I had to have them both.   :Embarassed: 

All ACPI suff is enabled exept for video. I haven't found any use of it or what it does.

ACPI battery is enabled. It detects AC / battery changes fine, I've got a battery runlevel set up and it swiches between the two when I unplug the AC.

----------

## cerebrum

can u contact with me in yahoo? BTW it will be more faster!!!

----------

## jmk

Thanks.

I will do later. I'm at work now and away from my gentoo.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *jean-marc.beaune wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have almost the same problem on my two linux boxes (laptop and desktop). When I ask KDE to shutdown the computer, every services stop but the screen states :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Same here.  My system is a Toshiba Satellite 1805-S203.

----------

